# Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (22-11)*

*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *Boris Diaw* - *C* *Kurt Thomas*

*Suns Individual Stats* 




 * @*















* Denver Nuggets* *(17-18) *​
*PG * *A. Miller * - *SG* *G. Buckner* -* SF* *C. Anthony* - *PF* *K. Martin* - *C* *F. Elson*

*
Nuggets Individual Stats* 
​




*Tuesday, Jan 10th - 9PM ET/7PM PT - Pepsi Center - Denver, CO​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *104.0 43.6 26.9 * 
*Opponents*- *96.9 46.6 16.4 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 20.5* 
*Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.0* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.0 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.5 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 93.5 * 
*3PT% * *J. Jones  40.0* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 







*Nuggets Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Denver* *100.1 42.6 24.1 * 
* Opponents* *98.7 42.4 22.9 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** C. Anthony 24.6 * 
*Rebounds* *M. Camby* *12.9 * 
*Assists * *A. Miller 8.7 * 
*FG%* *F. Elson 50.9 * 
*FT%* *E. Boykins * *80.8*
*3PT%* *E. Watson  41.8 * 
*Blocks* *M. Camby 3.1 * 
*Steals* *M. Camby  1.5*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Kenyon is injured.


Suns should win this one. The Nuggets struggled to beat the Rockets.....yes the Rockets.


Spurs were the Suns toughest challenge so this should be easy for them to score.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

We should win this... If we don't, then it's because we were lazy.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Suns 107
Nuggets 96


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Is Camby still out?


Hopefully a win but I never underestimate Denver for some reason, they always scare me even though we almost always beat them even when they are at full strength. I dont know why, its weird. Anyway, win Suns please, thanks!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Denver sucked big time as a team last time we played them. Camby killed us, and Carmelo got hot for a portion of the game. Without them having Camby, Suns should get anything they want near the rim. They'll likely post up Carmelo quite a bit, but I'm fine with them trying to beat us one on one. Earl Watson nailed 6 of 7 threes last game, but Suns are 4th in the league in 3PT FG% defense and should make it difficult on them. They need to snuff out Earl Boykins too, you don't want him going crazy and giving them a spark off the bench. Rebounding shouldn't be a problem. I like the Suns for this game, but they have to be wary that "highs" (Miami and SA) can quickly be followed by "lows" (losing to a depleted Denver). Denver is still a good NBA team with a solid coach, no nights off tonight. 

My guess: Suns 93 - Denver 82

Camby is out, Martin left the last game with injury. Go Suns!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow intense game. Down by 3 with 25 seconds left. Suns ball.

Raja Bell 8-14 from 3pt range.

HUGE GAME! HERE WE GO!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Triple Overtime 125-125. Suns lost the ball and gave a wide open layup to Boykins when the Suns could have had a 4 pt lead.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Triple OT again for the Suns.... this 7-man rotation's gonna bite them back in the arse


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Where the hell are the Suns fanatics hoarding this thread and bumping crazy posts out about the intensity of this game? God this is amazing, why is it not on national TV?!

Judging by the box score, this may be the most admirable performance by a seven man rotation in NBA history, this is amazing. Hell, right now its been a six man rotation for a few OTs with Diaw out! This would make for amazing TV, gah.... stupid lack of NBA league pass!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And Nash fouls out.... I wonder what'd happen if Marion or Thomas fouls out too and this goes to 4OT??


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm stuck with ESPN's gamecast atm -.- I agree this game should be on national TV.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> And Nash fouls out.... I wonder what'd happen if Marion or Thomas fouls out too and this goes to 4OT??


Well they obviously would go to a three-on-five NHL style situation... Seeing as how they don't want to bring anybody else off the bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

holy crap. I just turned it on radio. I shut it off in the 4th for something and forgot to put it on. Melo from 18 ft. 2.9 left. We're down by 2.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I'm stuck with ESPN's gamecast atm -.- I agree this game should be on national TV.


I should use that... I'm refreshing like every 2.9 seconds on Yahoo box score.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yea.. I'm not getting why Coach D isn't playing the other guys on the bench -.-


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Poor Suns. Good game, I wanted to see that seven man rotation win.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[Sighs] what a heartbreaker... We lost ANOTHER 3-OT


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Rough loss, Suns played hard.

I would put all my money down that if Nash didn't get fouled out, we would have either tied it up again, or won.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't get to see the game (practice)


But I'm kind of glad I didn't watch. I don't think I could of saw the Suns lose another 3-OT game.

I can't believe Nash fouled out.


The impossible has been accomplished.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The reffing in that game was absolutely brutal. It's a shame, because that was probably the most exciting game of the year. It's too bad you get brutal calls like when Nash fouled out, and when James Jones tripped etc...it just taints such a well played game.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I give the Nuggets all the credit in the world cause they kept fighting and tieing up the game.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

great game guys. amazing.


----------

